# TeN or Extasy?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

Two questions:

1. Which is a better channel - Is Extasy really worth the extra money?

2. I've read Extasy is banned in some states, anyone have a list?

WhatAboutBob


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am going to answer this one before someone gets into graphic details and violates our code of conduct. 

Here from the ten.com website is the descriptions given.



> *How does TENXtsy features compare to other adult networks? *
> Most all networks censor their movies for explicit content. The movies shown on TENXtsy are completely uncensored. In addition, we show more exclusive world premiere movies than any other adult service.
> 
> *Is TENXtsy available in all states? *
> ...


And there you have it. 

With the question answered in a dignified way I will now close this thread.


----------

